# Finishing a basket.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have made a picnic basket and have sprayed it with shellac in a rattle can. I like the way it made the wood grain pop but what I don't like is it being so glossy, so can I spray satin lacquer over shellac?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rub the glossy out w/ extra fine non-woven pad..


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> rub the glossy out w/ extra fine non-woven pad..


Sorry, Stick I meant to include a picture. The weaving would be the problem.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don; i can't speak for shellac, but to the best of my knowledge, in other finishes I use, the only real difference between High gloss and Satin is the addition of 'flatteners' to the formula.
http://buyat.ppg.com/RefinishProduc...x?FileId=0F3BDD6F-4646-4F69-80DC-8772E7EEFD7D

Try a small test piece first but I'd bet the products are identical, except for the addition of the flattener (matting agent).


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

If it was dewaxed shellac, you can put anything you want without issue. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks, Terry it is dewaxed shellac. It's Bullseye Shellac in a can.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Did I mention the basket's a beaut?!
Man, you could have put Moses in that puppy, and floated him down the Nile.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great looking basket, did you make it, just finishing it?
Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Great looking basket, did you make it, just finishing it?
> Herb


Thanks, Herb I did make it. It's been fun making it but I still like a little.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Did I mention the basket's a beaut?!
> Man, you could have put Moses in that puppy, and floated him down the Nile.


Thanks for the kind words Dan.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Dan.


Do you have any pictures of the build, that is really neat. Kind of looks like thin cedar strips, and how do you hold them while you weave them?
Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Do you have any pictures of the build, that is really neat. Kind of looks like thin cedar strips, and how do you hold them while you weave them?
> Herb


Herb, I used Ash to build it because Ash bends pretty good. I still had to soak a few in water, it really bends well when you soak it. I did six dry runs before using glue trying to get the thin strips in the frame. Here is a video explaining more on how it's done.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great basket


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I've used de-waxed shellac under many other finishes, but between coats of anything, I like to scuff the surface some to make the next layer adhere better. For this basket I would use a 0000 steel wool pad, or 220 or finer sandpaper, just to break the shine a bit. It's most important to improve the layer bond in places that could be scratched or rubbed, so what you can reach with the steel wool or sandpaper should be good enough. Then blow it all off with compressed air and put whatever you want as the next coat, so long as this next coat is not alcohol based, like the shellac.

Yes, you did a great job at building the basket. I doubt that I would even try making one.

Charley


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

CharleyL said:


> I've used de-waxed shellac under many other finishes, but between coats of anything, I like to scuff the surface some to make the next layer adhere better. For this basket I would use a 0000 steel wool pad, or 220 or finer sandpaper, just to break the shine a bit. It's most important to improve the layer bond in places that could be scratched or rubbed, so what you can reach with the steel wool or sandpaper should be good enough. Then blow it all off with compressed air and put whatever you want as the next coat, so long as this next coat is not alcohol based, like the shellac.
> 
> Yes, you did a great job at building the basket. I doubt that I would even try making one.
> 
> Charley



Thanks Charley.


----------

